# Island of Blood



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

So I'm looking to start a Skaven army as my first fantasy army and I really don't have anything besides the Skaven Codex. I generally like have the BRB but am a little strapped on cash at the moment so the Island of blood starter set seemed like a good way to go as it had the rules and a lot of figures. I could also either keep the high elves or sell them off to make back some of the money. My question to you all is, does the rulebook that comes with the set really have everything you need to know about how to play or will I be left in the dust on something?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

AFAIK it contains complete ruleset but lacks fluff and pretty pictures.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

yes it has all you need to play fantasy , No need for the big version 

I started skaven last june and used 2 x IOB sets , though i doubt ill ever use the rat ogres the rest is a goodstart ( hope you like painting as theres a high model count ).


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

arlins said:


> ( hope you like painting as theres a high model count ).


 As he's playing Skaven I assume he is prepared for this, else the next few months will be hell on earth. Aside from that IoB is a great set, then from there you can decide shooting, horde, elite combat. The world is your highly radiactive and unreliable oyster :laugh:


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Archaon18 said:


> As he's playing Skaven I assume he is prepared for this, else the next few months will be hell on earth. Aside from that IoB is a great set, then from there you can decide shooting, horde, elite combat. The world is your highly radiactive and unreliable oyster :laugh:


Yes, given the extensive use of the word hordes in the codex, I figured there'd be a lot of models. Sounds like the magic is pretty good as well.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> Yes, given the extensive use of the word hordes in the codex, I figured there'd be a lot of models. Sounds like the magic is pretty good as well.





Archaon18 said:


> highly radiactive and unreliable but quite good if it goes off:laugh:


 That about sums up Skaven Magic.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks all for the insight. I ended up finding a steal on ebay (IoB sets for $40 a pop) so I was able to get two for the price of one.


----------

